# Emergeny Injury!



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

this is my 1st injury so i need help. my super red bit off my 3.5" rbp's stomache open. he cut him open across his whole stomache but didn't take as much flesh because i caught the act. i need advice asap. moving to 10g hospital tank with temp raised and gonna go read salt guide. plz what is best meds i can give for him. will post pic tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

this is not a picture of him but it looks like him since both are juvenile pics prolly around 3-4"

the black area is the flesh torn off from the super red

i set him in the 10g hospital tank
temp 83f
ph 6.8
amm 0
nitrates 0
1.5 tablespoon of dissolved aquarium salt added


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

How bad is the wound? I wouldn't add any meds yet. Is your quarantine tank cycled? If not, that will be a problem because poor water quality can lead to stress and infection. If it is cycled, pay close attention to water quality and just watch for infection. Clean water and salt should heal the wounds quickly if it's not too bad. Keep the light off. A pic would help, if you can...

Edit: Is the darkened part the actual size of the wound? That would be a major open wound.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

yes i can see his stomache from the wound. that's why i wrote emergency because i know open flesh wounds are one of the worst to treat. i was thinking that the salt would hurt him since it was an open flesh but i made sure it was fully dissolved. the tank has been cycled because it was a tank made for my spilo to chill until i upgrade. that tank was meant to have the best water parameters of all my tanks. i was wondering if possible stitching? the internal organs aren't harmed its just i can see em..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow.. that what i call a bite..the best thing to do is follow what don had prescribed...and cross your finger..
leave as is.do not attempt to stitch...hopefully it can heal by itself...i've seened piranhas with bitten stomachs before thinking they would die..only to regrow that area..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn that sucks, the only thing you can do is wait do what you did-good job-and pray.

I don't understand how could a p just watch this much of its stomach gets open and not act or do anything..hopefully your effort os saving him won't go to waste.

Yet, another incident from Pygo shoals.

I wish you the best of luck boxer


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hope he gets better!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dang im sorry to hear of the injury bro.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

woke up this morning to find him still alive but upside down, i tried to flip him over but he remains upside down... dying slowly


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

damn boxer. sorry to hear budd.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

2:30:22 he is pronounced dead


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

man that sucks! sorry to hear he died, but you did your best!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im sorry to hear about your loss, It gotta suck to loose a fish.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am sorry bro, it is not your fault though..you did your best!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry to hear that. at least you gave it your best shot man.

Joe


----------

